
Shopping Brought to You Live - LivePitch
https://www.livepitch.tv/
======
LivePitch
We still love to shop at stores. While E-Commerce is convenient, the
experience of visiting your favorite store in person is a unique experience.
We created LivePitch to allow you to visit real stores through your phones.
Chat live with your hosts and fellow shoppers and discover the coolest shops
around NYC.

